# How realistic would finding a job in Anglo media be as a non-Portuguese speaker?



## Jerbear (May 9, 2016)

Hi there,

I'm an American citizen and soon-to-be dual citizen of Portugal. I'd like to go to Portugal and become fluent in Portuguese, but don't particularly feel like teaching English right now. If I have a master's degree in literature from a UK university and some media experience, how difficult of a time would I have finding an English-only job in expat media I speak very little Portuguese right now? 
(For what it's worth, I speak Spanish) 

Any feedback you can give is much appreciated!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

With the unemployment situation in Portugal at present the chances of you getting a job as a not Portuguese speaker are very low. Even people with degrees are working in menial jobs just to put bread on the table. Salaries are low with the average wage being under €500 a MONTH


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Apart from there being few employment opportunities in your sector your competition is the many locals whose English is also of high standard. There have been some English language magazines aimed at the expat population but these struggle for circulation so unlikely to take anyone. If your expertise was in software or computers then these are the occasional positions for bi-lingual authors writing manuals etc otherwise you do not have a marketable skill for Portugal.


----------

